# Apprentice let loose a live snake in the van, What would you do?



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If your helper found a snake on the job-put it in a 1 gallon bucket in the van with only a Menards bag over it,
And the dang snake got out. Geezus. I had him empty the van when we got back to the house, poor thing crawled up into the barn door upper hinge cavity and got smushed when we closed the door.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I dunno- hold his head in a bucket of water until he stops moving?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm very sorry, but that's hilarious! Poor snake though. Hey you got a deep cleaning on the truck...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What was his plan? Bring it home for a pet?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

yes, that is about right for an apprentice.....

you are lucky he did not try to hide it in his pants and got himself
bitten on the penis...or nut sack .....

that would certainly have been a workmans comp claim on your company.....:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I would have him empty and clean the van once a week for a few months, just to make sure there were no baby snakes in there.


----------



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

Lock him in the van with the snake for a little while haha


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Why would he put the snake in his van. That's just a prank that obviously cost you money. I'd reconsider him as an apprentice.


----------



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd just laugh and shake my head. That snake was harmless. Too bad it was crushed in the door hinge.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the other plumber found this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd make him find it,....... "you got 5 minutes to get that s... out of my truck or your walking, capisce? "


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> One of the other plumber found this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I keep this guy in my truck at all times. Scars the **** out if the new guys all the time. I had a friend of mine lotteraly tell 10-15 times because of it. Hashanah. Rubber Snake plumbing.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I got this guy keeping potential green horns on there toes


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

All ways a funny response.


----------

